
Programmatically Generate Random Celtic Knots (C++) - katkattac
https://github.com/codeplea/celtic_knots
======
scott_ni
I downloaded and ran the binary. It's a pretty neat screensaver! Seems to work
fine on Windows 8. It even looks good on multiple monitors, which is
impressive for something from 2008.

I wish the author had documentation on the algorithm somewhere. The code has
comments, but I didn't see anything that talked about the high level approach.
The neat thing is that it makes a giant, random knot, but if you follow each
thread it alternatives between going over and under each thread it crosses.

~~~
scott_ni
Does anyone know what algorithm this uses?

